
Ask HN: Your best productivity hack? - tmaly
I work on a side project outside of my day job.  I try to write down what I will work on the night before.  This helps me hit the ground running.<p>What is your best productivity hack?
======
herbst
Gnome Shell. Helps me to focus and getting things done.

